# Looking into Yacht Partnership or Charter Ownership



## Bowedtoothdoc (Mar 10, 2010)

I live in the Greater Atlanta area and own a boat on my local freshwater lake.
I am interested in a yacht partnership where the boat could be kept somewhere along the US east coast depending on the time of year and possibly sailed to the Caribbean, Bahamas, or south Florida during winter months. I was thinking of a 40-50ft boat where the expenses could be shared by 4-6 owners. Do yacht brokers provide these services? I am also looking into some charter companies like Moorings and Sunsail, but am concerned about the expenses involved in having to fly the family down to the Caribbean every time we want to use the boat. Anyone have any thoughts on this or advise?


----------



## sailor7885 (Mar 8, 2010)

Your message might be somewhat older, but take a look at Gulfstar47.com. My partner wants to sell his share and I have plans to do exactly what you are talking about.....Call me at 847-942-9400


----------

